# Illegal Remote Access???



## sprince71 (Apr 17, 2010)

I really need some help. I believe my laptop is being accessed remotely. Is there a way to confirm this? 
I'm not in the least bit savy, however my roomate is. My computer slows way down periodically, and other times he's accidentally made a comment about something I was working on on-line.. 
Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## scottsee (Feb 28, 2007)

Google search Netstat


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Click Start=> Click "Run" or Quick Search (in Vista & 7) Type the word "cmd" in the run box. This will display a command prompt.

Type in "netstat" at the command prompt, followed by the argument that you want to use. For a list of all netstat arguments, type netstat /? then press enter.


----------

